# Don't Ping Yourself!



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

A fellow driver in my area was deactivated because he pinged himself to see if the app was working right. He had come across some people wanting an Uber but couldn't ping anyone. There were technological glitches all weekend. He tried to ping himself to see if was the network, their phone, etc. Got deactivated for trying to "game" the system.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

I tried pinging myself last week - but the ping went to a driver 11 minutes away


----------

